# Do you tip delivery drivers?



## WiaW (Aug 27, 2009)

I never know what to do? If materials are dropped at the curb, I don,t tip. If they help load into a building or shed, I normally give enough for lunch for each guy. When I get supplies at my office, I don't know? Business to business, am I supposed to tip at all?
What do you do?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I've always tipped the lumber delivery guys...especially when they carry 3-400 sticks of framing lumber around the house and into the basement for a basement finish...usually $60-100...they're more than happy to do it and it saves me from rounding up a laborer for a couple of hours. :thumbsup:

Trim packages for same basements, maybe $40-60 tip.

Smaller carpentry job deliveries $10-20.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

If it is the same crew of guys delivering to you give a tip. It's amazing what a few extra $$$ will do if you are in a jam in the future.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Never even heard of tipping delivery drivers. We certainly don't tip around here. Most material is dropped. Rooftop delivery of shingles and sheetrock stocked we pay extra for that already.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Never even heard of tipping delivery drivers. We certainly don't tip around here. Most material is dropped. Rooftop delivery of shingles and sheetrock stocked we pay extra for that already.


----------



## rock16 (Feb 25, 2010)

Never have tipped a driver.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

i do tip if it's a tricky load in and the driver makes it easy for me. usually i take care of the boom operator b/c i don't get charged for boom service. simple fact, if you tip the service is always better. in nyc we tip everyone, especially in the buildings with elevator operators and security guards. Believe me, it makes life easier.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

It is all respect. You respect what they are doing for you.. you will give em a tip. No matter if it is them dropping off a gallon of paint, or delivering you a couple pizzas.. yeah it is their job, but you didn't have to do shiit for it other than sign a slip.. and that delivery fee doesn't go to the guy.. it goes to the company. Give em a few bux out of appreciation.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I tip everyone...guys bringing me lumber in the lumber yard, all delivery guys, mailman, ups, my garbage pickup at home, cleaning lady and everyone who provides me with service. I tip on the average around $1000 a year.


----------



## Advantage Const (Mar 12, 2010)

For the amount of work that we do, it's a tip enough to stay loyal to a lumber company. If they expect a tip, they can expect to not deliver to my jobsite anymore :no: sorry any drivers reading this, but times are tough.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Advantage Const said:


> For the amount of work that we do, it's a tip enough to stay loyal to a lumber company. If they expect a tip, they can expect to not deliver to my jobsite anymore :no: sorry any drivers reading this, but times are tough.


I don't think they expect a tip, It is an environment I grew up in, where we tipped everyone. I'm sure not many people do it...its just the way I am.


----------



## Advantage Const (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I definitely tip, and quite a bit compared to most. But that's because I know what it's like to work for a living. Waiters/waitresses, hair cutting people, and things like that, but I'm paying for the delivery, and the drop off, of the materials. I don't tip my employees for picking up stuff from the lumber yard and bringing it back to the jobsite. Besides, they don't do anything except get on their forklift and offload the stuff. The only people who have a halfway complicated job, are the boom operators who boom our trusses up, and at some times, lift up the roof sheeting and gable sheeting.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I always tip delivery drivers. Around here they do most unloading by hand. If its a big load I give them 10 bucks. Figure its at least a free lunch for them, or some beer after work!!! I know they appreciate it. And no matter where I have them put it they never have a problem


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I usually always try to tip everybody. I know when I recieve a tip from a customer if really feels great. So I try to return the favor, people will remember.

Not delivery drivers so much though:laughing: To be honest I really don't get to much stuff delivered. And when I do a lot of the guys literally won't even get out of the truck to have me sign the papers! If the guy is cool or helps out I will deffinetly tip him. 


A couple years ago I had some concrete delivered for a sidewalk and patio. It was the usual 90 degree summer day. It was setting up real quick. The concrete truck driver acctually jumped in and started floating the patio! I gave himm all the cash I had on me!:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

It depends on how flush I am at the time.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

When I was in the concrete block business, we had a problem with contractors tipping the driver for some extras and special unauthorized placement (on scaffolds, etc.).

Other than the obvious company liability for the scaffold placement, the extra work tied up the truck and driver and another contractor expecting materials suffered and got late or poor service to make up for the tip pocketed by the driver earlier.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

I tip the pizza man...


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't get much delivered wither, but also tip when I do. The drivers have no problem helping to unload and as stated, saves hiring a laborer for a couple of hours.

The guys in the yard all get Christmas presents, cash or both. They are a great help throughout the year and I want them to know I appreciate it.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> When I was in the concrete block business, we had a problem with contractors tipping the driver for some extras and special unauthorized placement (on scaffolds, etc.).
> 
> Other than the obvious company liability for the scaffold placement, the extra work tied up the truck and driver and another contractor expecting materials suffered and got late or poor service to make up for the tip pocketed by the driver earlier.



I kinda agree. We have 1 lumber yard and alot of guys need deliveries. They avg getting out 6-10 a day depending on the load and how far it has to go. They get as close as they can without getting stuck dump and run. Dont feel a need to tip for that and we dont really want any special treatment to slow things down for everyone else.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I also want to clarify...I figure the tips into my estimating spread-sheet...it's a job cost, just like everything else...but it goes a _looong_ way towards good relations with the guys ya count on to put stuff where maybe they're not paid to put it. 

For a curb drop no, for all else yes. If the guys delivering the scaffolding put it in the garage (as they are going to do anyways), they still get $10...it's a thank-you that gets remembered, and it's a miniscule amount of the project...which has been budgeted for.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Let em grab a cold gatorade or water out of the cooler in the summer:thumbsup:

that's about it.. roof top or inside is already on the invoice..


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

no, although if they go above and beyond I will give em something.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Please don't feed the monkeys, it only encourages them to beg. I have had to fire people because they began expecting tips for what we were already paying them to do.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Tscarborough said:


> Please don't feed the monkeys, it only encourages them to beg. I have had to fire people because they began expecting tips for what we were already paying them to do.


 
Thats a problem. I orderd pizza the other day like i do every sunday lunch time when im working. I called them as normal and they know me by first name and they tell me that they have increased del charge to $3 and it's about 1 min ride in my car to the pizza place. Guy turns up and stands there like a idiot after i give him the exact money. I said you can go now and you can take ya tip out of that stupid del charge. I can drive over 40 miles in my wifes car for $3.00!! They wont be getting any more tips from me until they drop there del charge back to $1.50.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> Please don't feed the monkeys, it only encourages them to beg. I have had to fire people because they began expecting tips for what we were already paying them to do.


Maybe if they weren't treated like monkeys it would be different. Paid yes.....overpaid, no.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I have the same two delivery guys more or less.

One is a complete waste of humanity and the laziest SOB I've ever met. No tip and my salesman knows not to send him to my sites unless it's an emergency.

OTOH, the other driver will do ANYTHING for me. He has my cell number and I have his. "Hey Lou....do you mind walking through that minefield and defusing that bomb for me?" I tip him every time and he knows he's getting a tip, but that's why he gives me superior service, thus the tip system is working perfectly. Every once in a while, I won't have cash on me so I'll just tell him, I'll get him next time and I always do.

However, I only tip when service is superior. Case in point, I came back from the airport today and took a shuttle bus. The driver didn't smile, say hi or anything and I was the only person on the bus. No tip. He's paid to drive people. He drove me. No superior service. Later today, I took my daughter for ice cream and the girl behind the counter was very cordial and interactive with my daughter. She got a dollar tip.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Mostly all I get in the way of delivery is flooring. Drivers only responsibility is to get my wood to the back of the truck. If he jumps in & lends a hand unloading, I usually throw him $10-20. If he only gets it to the back of the truck, I get in no hurry about unloading & he doesn't get a tip.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I've never heard of it here. It kind of makes sense though, but if the driver has other contractors waiting? 
One job i had I put a coffee can on my bench with "tips" written on in felt pen - it got a lot of laughs! but the foreman was "not pleased" LOL sour puss. It did lighten the mood for a few hours though.


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

it kinda looks like its a east coast thing, the tipping that is, maybe thats the difference. almost all of our wood packages here in the mid west, are delivered on flatbed semis or straight trucks and then unloaded with the framers lift or a 3 wheel lift they carry with them!!!:shifty:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

CanDoExcavating said:


> *it kinda looks like its a east coast thing, the tipping that is,* maybe thats the difference. almost all of our wood packages here in the mid west, are delivered on flatbed semis or straight trucks and then unloaded with the framers lift or a 3 wheel lift they carry with them!!!:shifty:


I was thinking the same thing. The NJ boys must carry a lit of cash.:laughing:

I have never tipped a delivery man but I suppose I should from time to time.

I do go out of my way to be nice to them and show interest in what they have going on in their life. And I never expect them to do anything unreasonable in terms of unloading. We all pitch in and have fun with it so I figure being nice is payment enough as far as the driver is concerned.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Thats a problem. I orderd pizza the other day like i do every sunday lunch time when im working. I called them as normal and they know me by first name and they tell me that they have increased del charge to $3 and it's about 1 min ride in my car to the pizza place. Guy turns up and stands there like a idiot after i give him the exact money. I said you can go now and you can take ya tip out of that stupid del charge. I can drive over 40 miles in my wifes car for $3.00!! They wont be getting any more tips from me until they drop there del charge back to $1.50.


you know who Mr. Pink was ??? don't be cheap, it's not the delivery guy's fault. his boss is pocketing the extra $$ or using it for gas. we're not the only ones who have a right to charge for our OH


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes always, GMOD


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I would be willing to bet many of you here who dont tip have received tips for jobs from happy customers. Am I correct? I know I have. An extra hundred or fifty here and there from folks who just want to say "thank you for doing a great job, and doing it on time'.

You are being paid no matter what, just like the delivery drivers, and the homeowners/clients have no obligation to tip you and give you more money for a job they already paid for, just like your delivery fee, but they do it because they're happy with what you did, and/or the time it took you to do it.

The same can be said with delivery drivers. If a company that delivers good to you on a regular basis and does extra things like getting your delivery out ahead of couple of others because you need it asap, then theres no reason to tip. Same can be said with guys who stack stuff in a certain area where it will be easier for you to get at. 

Its common courtesy and respect. And is $5 per delivery guy so they can stop and get McD's or Burger King going to break the bank? Doubt it. And they will remember your generosity next time.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Which tip?


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

I budget in a few extra dollars in my price for tipping. Working in NYC, I tip the buildings super, doorman and freight elevator operator. Its more than worth it. I also tip for all deliveries.


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

I tip. Usually $5-$10 per guy for on site delivery and off load. If its warehouse or yard pickup or front office at my suppliers then I regularly bring two dozen donuts, pizza, sandwiches, cookies etc. 

Its a really little thing and you would be amazed at the juice you get from such a simple thing. So many times when I need something or am in a jam they bend over backwards to help me as opposed to other PM's who get "Sorry. We can't..." or "Sorry. We don't..."


----------



## WiaW (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks all for the great replies. I guess I am doing it right by some, but wrong by others. It seems to be a more north east kind of thing. For sure a tip for over and above regular service. I think if you pay for a service in the purchase or delivery, then possibly no tip. Some have said the tip is included in pricing the job. How do you show this as a cost on the books when it comes to tax time? Do you just absorb it in income recieved? I didn't start getting materials delivered until the cost of gas started getting too high. I started to just call in to the supplier and get material delivered. Saved me time and gas. With that said, and with the savings that I get, a tip is not a lot to give.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

The only delivery drivers I see are either Purolator or Fed Ex. When I purchase something from the US, they ILLEGALLY act as my broker, and absolutely rape me on the shipping charges.

When I found out this was illegal, and my next shipment came, I got it from the driver.Then when he asked for money I said no way, what you are doing is illegal.

Now when they come, the guy holds onto the package tight. Won't give it up till the moneys' in his hand. Damm, the words out on me. :laughing:


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

I have never heard of tipping delivery drivers. I hope it does not catch on around here. I would hope the yard pays there men enough that they don't rely on tips. It's not the money that would bother me but having to make sure I have cash on me every time a truck shows up on the site (and that is often). Having to stop what I am doing every time a truck shows up. 

If I start getting bad service for not tipping I will call another yard. Many of them would be happy to have my business.

Dave


----------

